# Chimpanzee attacks owner and police



## MA-Caver

> *Pet Chimp Given Xanax Prior to Attack*
> 
> 
> *Owner Stabs Animal Repeatedly in Attempt to Help Visitor Under Attack*
> 
> By STEPHANIE REITZ
> , AP
> posted:  6 HOURS 24 MINUTES AGO
> 
> comments: 855
> filed under: Animal News, Crime News, National News
> 
> HARTFORD, Conn. (Feb. 17) - A 200-pound domesticated chimpanzee who once starred in TV commercials for Old Navy and Coca-Cola was shot dead by police after a violent rampage that left a friend of its owner badly mauled.
> Sandra Herold, who owned the 15-year-old chimp named Travis, wrestled with the animal, stabbed it and hit it with a shovel after it* inexplicably attacked her friend Charla Nash, 55.*


Inexplicably? Hmm lemme give it a shot... hmm lessee here umm...
1. It's a WILD animal no matter how long it's been tamed it's still a wild and powerfully dangerous animal. 
2. It's given a drug designed to placate *humans* which this creature most certainly is NOT
3. Again, it's a WILD animal. You don't expect them to be all sweet and cuddly no matter how long you've had it. Sheesh! How thick can you get? 

Even the owner had to STAB the beastie several times in an attempt to get it off their friend. Also wasn't too bright an idea to teach it how to manipulate doors where as it attacked the police officer next by opening the squad-car door and having at him. 
The officer fired several shots into it and it STILL walked off and got as far as the house before it died... should be a clue as to how strong these animals are and how stupid it was to take it for granted just because it had never exhibited this behavior before. 

Sad that this animal had to die. 
They belong in the wild and protected in the wild... not wearing diapers and led around on a leash and made to dress up for whatever commercial that pays the owner big bucks.


----------



## Gordon Nore

MA-Caver said:


> 200-pound domesticated chimpanzee


!!!

Without getting into specifics, I tip the scales at something above 200 lbs, and I'm a large, strong man. A two-hundred pound chimp is one terrifyingly powerful beastie. 

I went to the African Lion Safari park in Ontario with my son when he was little. The folks in the van ahead ignored the "Do not feed the animals," sign and a little chimp tore rubber molding strips off the roof of the van like it was masking tape.


----------



## seasoned

I just saw this on TV. Very sad, and scary, but at the same time naive of the owner. Even great pets like dogs if given the right situation, will turn on you or anybody else without warning.


----------



## MA-Caver

Gordon Nore said:


> !!!
> 
> Without getting into specifics, I tip the scales at something above 200 lbs, and I'm a large, strong man. A two-hundred pound chimp is one terrifyingly powerful beastie.


It's been said that a full grown adult chimpanzee has enough strength to pull a man's arm out of it's socket... and totally off. Just don't mess with an animal that out weighs you and has the musculature in proportion. 
Even a small one as you said is pretty dang strong. 
That Jane Goodall didn't get ripped to pieces by that wild group of Chimps she was studying is a miracle.
Oh something else to consider... they're one of the few animals besides man that actually wage an offensive war against their own or lesser (primate) species.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer

I did not even realize a Chimpanzee could weigh 200 pounds before this story. I knew Apes could, but wow that is scary. Makes you wonder how your martial art would stand up to a wild animal like that if it got out of a building and attacked you.

I have thought about what I would do if Dogs attacked me, it has never happened, and I have never practiced, but I have thought about it, since it is a semi possible scenario. I wouldn't even know what to do if a Chimp came at me. How fast can they run? I know they are much more powerful then I am, but wow that is a scenario that is a true nightmare to run into..
I heard the 911 tapes today, it was horrible listening to the 70 year old lady who owned the chimp screaming in the phone that the chimp had torn the other ladies face off and that she was dead and they needed to come shoot the chimp.. then the cops coming and in the background hearing them scream that they had to get the "man" with his face torn off out of there... how bad was the damage if they could not even identify the person... WOW scary


----------



## Brian King

A different attack but one that does show the strength of a smaller chimp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtucwBlNr3A

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Archangel M

Animals like these should never be household pets IMO. The wild or a Zoo...


----------



## Jade Tigress

Archangel M said:


> Animals like these should never be household pets IMO. The wild or a Zoo...



I couldn't agree more. I read on CNN yesterday, can't find it now, that shortly before the attack, the chimp was given Xanax and something else I can't remember. WTF??


----------



## seasoned

Brian said:


> A different attack but one that does show the strength of a smaller chimp
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtucwBlNr3A
> 
> Regards
> Brian King


And this is after feeding them for 2 years. Some people just dont get it. They think there is a connection between man and monkey, and we need to communicate. :shrug:


----------



## Sukerkin

There is a connection genetically and we do need to communicate; well maybe just "We have guns and you don't!  Don't get any ideas about extending your 'range'".

Very much a cautionary tale at any rate.  Also, like *Boxer*, I did not know that they could get that big .


----------



## Bill Mattocks

It is a horrific tale, and a cautionary one.  I fully agree, animals such as this should not be kept as pets.


----------



## seasoned

Sukerkin said:


> There is a connection genetically and we do need to communicate; well maybe just "We have guns and you don't! Don't get any ideas about extending your 'range'".
> 
> Very much a cautionary tale at any rate. Also, like *Boxer*, I did not know that they could get that big .


 

From the news article, he ate at the dinner table with her every day. Steak, lobster, wine. He was living fat and happy, not that size makes a difference, because even smaller chimps are very strong.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just saw a show that was talking about Chimps

Basically it said when small many people think they are cute and cuddly.

When they grow up they can get rather nasty and are roughly 6 times stronger than the average human. 

Adult chimps in the wild have been known to kill (commit murder) and occasionally eat what they kill. They tend to attack the face and the crotch as well when they attack. 

IMO it is most certainly not something you want around the house.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Xue Sheng said:


> Just saw a show that was talking about Chimps
> 
> Basically it said when small many people think they are cute and cuddly.
> 
> When they grow up they can get rather nasty and are roughly 6 times stronger than the average human.
> 
> Adult chimps in the wild have been known to kill (commit murder) and occasionally eat what they kill. They tend to attack the face and the crotch as well when they attack.
> 
> IMO it is most certainly not something you want around the house.



I think the same thing about teenagers.


----------



## MA-Caver

seasoned said:


> From the news article, he ate at the dinner table with her every day. Steak, lobster, wine.


If that's correct then another mistake was made by the owner. Chimpanzees and gorillas and most primates are omnivores, like bears. They primarily eat fruit and veggies but occasionally a small bird or lizard if they can catch them and insects of all types. But giving the animal a steady diet of meat is not good. No wild chimp that I could possibly think of ever had Lobster... crayfish maybe. Also giving the animal alcohol was a huge mistake. 
*Xanax *was the straw that broke the back. 
The owner is totally at fault here and should be charged IMO with animal cruelty. 

Wonder what Charlton Heston would've done?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think the same thing about teenagers.


 
I have to admit I have meant a few that were certainly not something you want around the house


----------



## CoryKS

Every year at the fair there is a tent where people can pay to have their picture taken with a chimp. Every year, my kid asks me to let him go see the chimp and I tell him no. I don't care what kind of nifty tricks you can teach it to do, it's still a wild animal - and an incredibly strong one. It doesn't have a thousands-of-years track record of domestication like dogs do. People who take chances with wild animals because they're "cute" or because they think they've come to an understanding with it are deluding themselves.


----------



## Grenadier

MA-Caver said:


> Wonder what Charlton Heston would've done?



He would have pulled the trigger on ol' Alpha-Omega, and sent a cobalt bomb flying towards the enemy...  

Seriously, though, all of those docile chimps you see on television are probably less than 5 years old, when they're not nearly as aggressive.  Once they get to their adult age, they are susceptible to a wide range of emotional swings.  

I was listening to "Rick 'n Bubba" this morning on the radio, and they played back a good portion of the 9-1-1 call.  Very chilling, indeed, and the owner of the chimp was lucky that she didn't get pounded as well.  There was a portion where the 9-1-1 operator was trying to make heads and tails of the situation, and the woman is yelling that she wants someone with a gun there, and he at first, misunderstands, thinking that there's someone with a gun there.  

I can't fault the 9-1-1 operator, since these folks have to try to get as much info as they can get, from people who are often times not in the right frame of mind.  

The lady who got mauled by this chimp is in pretty bad condition, apparently with parts of her face torn off, and possible some extremities, too.  

I was wondering why the officers simply didn't shoot the chimp to death in the first place?  As it turned out, the chimp fled, and then returned to the scene later, and tried to go after the officers in the car. 

It's sad, indeed, to see a highly intelligent animal being put down like this, and I hope that chimp owners everywhere can learn something from this awful situation.


----------



## MA-Caver

This is the article about the 911 call which details the event. 


> *Chimp owner begs police in 911 call to stop attack*
> 
> By  JOHN CHRISTOFFERSEN  &#8211;  3 hours ago
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jvlkKth37Fp__GL6KYdl2b1s6dBgD96E1APG0STAMFORD, Conn. (AP) &#8212; The frantic owner of a 200-pound chimpanzee that went berserk in Connecticut pleaded with police over the phone to help her stop the animal from mauling her friend, begging them to "Hurry, please! He ripped her face off."
> Police in Stamford released 911 tapes of Sandra Herold's desperate call to police Monday as her 15-year-old chimp, Travis, was attacking 55-year-old Charla Nash.
> The chimp can be heard grunting at times on the tape, as Herold cries, "He's killing my friend!"
> The dispatcher says, "Who's killing your friend?"
> Herold replies, "My chimpanzee! He ripped her apart! Shoot him, shoot him!"
> After police arrive, one officer radios back: "There's a man down. He doesn't look good," he says, referring to the disfigured Nash. "We've got to get this guy out of here. He's got no face."
> The chimp attacked Nash as Herold, 70, frantically stabbed her beloved pet with a butcher knife and pounded him with a shovel.
> "He looked at me like, 'Mom, what did you do?'" Herold told NBC's "Today Show" in an interview aired Wednesday. "It was horrific what happened and I had to do what I had to do, but still, I'll miss him for the rest of my life."
> Nash remained was in critical condition early Wednesday with major injuries to her face and hands.
> Police said they are looking into the possibility of criminal charges. A pet owner can be held criminally responsible if he or she knew or should have known that an animal was a danger to others.


Expert's take on the incident. 


> Colleen McCann, a primatologist at the Bronx Zoo, said chimpanzees *are unpredictable and dangerous even after living among humans for years*.
> "I don't know the effects of Lyme disease on chimpanzees, but I will say that it's deceiving to think that if any animal is, quote-unquote, well-behaved around humans that means there is no risk involved to humans for potential outbursts of behavior," she said. "*They are unpredictable, and in instances like this you cannot control that behavior or prevent it from happening if it is in a private home*."


Take a look at the size of the animal (below) ... what does it tell you. In your mind's eye straighten the animal to upright position compared to the woman holding the leash... gets pretty intimidating doesn't it? 

Carelessness on the owner's part and arrogance that they can handle it. 

I'm not trying to sensationalize this event as horrific as it seems but it makes me outraged that people still think they're enough to handle animals without due caution. This is a perfect example of it. The chimp could've easily killed someone. 
They belong in the wild or in zoo's and behind a moat where they can't jump across or swim. Preferably I'd like 'em in the wild but with poachers and habitat losses going on in the world... the zoos are the next best thing.


----------



## bluekey88

I heard an interview on the radio with a trainer that was familiar with this particualr chimp and his history...here's some other facts to consider:

He only worked a couple of "ads" when he was very young...had ben given free range of the household for years.  

This woman's husband used to take the chimp out in hsi tow truck to ride around town.  In 2003, there was an incident where this chimp left the truck in the middle of the intersection and it took the man and police 2 and a half hours to get him calm and back in the truck.  The signs were already there.

Now, we have a situation where, as I understand it, the chimp had gone for thie woman's keys and indicated he wanted to go for a ride.  She told him no.  he got agitated.  She gave him a xanax. We have a large, powerfukl beast, whose already ticked off...and now feeling all out of sorts from meds.  Tragic.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## seasoned

MA-Caver said:


> If that's correct then another mistake was made by the owner. Chimpanzees and gorillas and most primates are omnivores, like bears. They primarily eat fruit and veggies but occasionally a small bird or lizard if they can catch them and insects of all types. But giving the animal a steady diet of meat is not good. No wild chimp that I could possibly think of ever had Lobster... crayfish maybe. Also giving the animal alcohol was a huge mistake.
> *Xanax *was the straw that broke the back.
> The owner is totally at fault here and should be charged IMO with animal cruelty.
> 
> Wonder what Charlton Heston would've done?


 

*



			"
		
Click to expand...

*


> _It's a horrible thing, but I'm not a horrible person and he's not a horrible chimp." she said._
> _The unexplained attack was uncharacteristic of Travis, a veteran of TV commercials who could eat at the table, drink wine from a stemmed glass, use the toilet, and dress and bathe himself._
> _Don Mecca, a family friend from Colchester, N.Y., said Herold fed the chimp steak, lobster, ice cream and Italian food._
> _Travis brushed his teeth with a Water Pik, logged on to a computer to look at photos and channel-surfed television with the remote control_*.*
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from on line article.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jade Tigress

The owner obtained this chimp at 3 days old and had him for 14 years. He was treated like "her son", not like a wild animal. No one knows what caused this animal to snap, but I think lack of leadership (by the owner, not the chimp) had something to do with it. He was not a human for God's sake. The confusion and anxiety must have been building in this animal for years. As human as he may have seemed to the owner, he had an animal brain and animal instincts. 

It was a vicious attack. The poor victim had her face and both her hands chewed off, her very life is in jeopardy now. And this is someone the chimp knew! Stupid, stupid people.


----------



## MJS

They're repeatedly playing the 911 tapes on tv, from this attack. They're investigating now, whether or not the owner gave the chimp Xanax. Supposedly she claimed on a "Today Show" interview, that she in fact did give this to him in tea, but now she is recanting the story.  The new twist to the story, is that the friend who was attacked, had a new hairstyle, was driving a different car, and was holding a stuffed Elmo toy in front of her face.  She was planning on giving it to the chimp.  They're looking into the possibility that this may have been what sparked the attack.  

Either way, this is certainly a horrific thing for everyone involved.


----------



## shesulsa

People need to realize a few things, I think:

1.  There are only a few rare people on this earth who can do the Jack Hannah, Jane Goodall or Steve Irwin thing; just because they can do it doesn't mean the average person can do it.

2.  We do not show wild animals respect by forcing our environment upon them.  We are domesticated through ages and ages and ages; chimps, tigers, alligators have not been.  When presented with a do-or-die situation, they will react accordingly.

3.  Just because your animal is good with you doesn't mean it will be good with everyone else.

4.  You have to understand the animal _as an animal_ and treat it accordingly. Animal brains require predictable outcomes - if they expect a ride from bringing you the keys to the car, they expect a ride or some other activity as a substitute, otherwise, they're demeaned and hence will react accordingly.

I'm reminded of "little dog syndrome" - if a 5 lb. teacup chihuahua jumps up on your leg and barks over and over again and snarls at you, you'd better react the same way as if a 100 lb. Rottweiler did the same thing. Some people think it's cute for the toy to act like a killer; the dog, regardless of size, is sending you a definitive message.  Ya better listen.


----------



## MJS

shesulsa said:


> People need to realize a few things, I think:
> 
> 1. There are only a few rare people on this earth who can do the Jack Hannah, Jane Goodall or Steve Irwin thing; just because they can do it doesn't mean the average person can do it.


 
Very true.  Those folks are in a class by themselves, IMO, although, I'm sure they have had their close calls as well.



> 2. We do not show wild animals respect by forcing our environment upon them. We are domesticated through ages and ages and ages; chimps, tigers, alligators have not been. When presented with a do-or-die situation, they will react accordingly.


 
Agreed.  Even in a zoo, while its still captivity, the zoo still does their best to provide them with an environment that is as close to the real deal as possible.  Additionally, while it may be cute to have a monkey as a pet, fact remains that these animals grow.  I don't know too many people that have pets that are in the 200lb category.  Sure, there are large breed dogs that are 100+lbs, but we're not talking about an average pet either.



> 3. Just because your animal is good with you doesn't mean it will be good with everyone else.


 
And just because the animal has had a good rep with you in the past, doesn't mean that it can't have an off day.  This comes to mind.



> 4. You have to understand the animal _as an animal_ and treat it accordingly. Animal brains require predictable outcomes - if they expect a ride from bringing you the keys to the car, they expect a ride or some other activity as a substitute, otherwise, they're demeaned and hence will react accordingly.


 
Agree.



> I'm reminded of "little dog syndrome" - if a 5 lb. teacup chihuahua jumps up on your leg and barks over and over again and snarls at you, you'd better react the same way as if a 100 lb. Rottweiler did the same thing. Some people think it's cute for the toy to act like a killer; the dog, regardless of size, is sending you a definitive message. Ya better listen.


 
Absolutely.  I think that some people don't pay as much attention to the signals as they should.  My dog, a Shepherd/Husky mix, loves attention.  However, there have been times when kids have been over to the condo, are petting him, and he'll get up and move to another spot.  They follow, and he gets up again.  Its then that I tell them to leave him alone.  Thats his way of saying, "I'm not in the mood, I'm hot and don't want to be bothered.  Leave me alone please!"


----------



## Xue Sheng

shesulsa said:


> People need to realize a few things, I think:
> 
> 1. There are only a few rare people on this earth who can do the Jack Hannah, Jane Goodall or Steve Irwin thing; just because they can do it doesn't mean the average person can do it.
> 
> 2. We do not show wild animals respect by forcing our environment upon them. We are domesticated through ages and ages and ages; chimps, tigers, alligators have not been. When presented with a do-or-die situation, they will react accordingly.
> 
> 3. Just because your animal is good with you doesn't mean it will be good with everyone else.
> 
> 4. You have to understand the animal _as an animal_ and treat it accordingly. Animal brains require predictable outcomes - if they expect a ride from bringing you the keys to the car, they expect a ride or some other activity as a substitute, otherwise, they're demeaned and hence will react accordingly.
> 
> I'm reminded of "little dog syndrome" - if a 5 lb. teacup chihuahua jumps up on your leg and barks over and over again and snarls at you, you'd better react the same way as if a 100 lb. Rottweiler did the same thing. Some people think it's cute for the toy to act like a killer; the dog, regardless of size, is sending you a definitive message. Ya better listen.


 
Yup that about covers it

And just cause

baby Chimpanzee

adult Chimpanzee
http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/NGSPOD06/112609.jpg 
 They are not the same 

And this is all reminding me about a guy I saw on the cover of the Newspaper in my town a few years back holding his pet python and talking about how GREAT a pet it was. He was in the paper again a few months later too.apparently this great pet killed him.


----------



## MA-Caver

Absolutely, which is why I think many people should not own animals if they're not attentive to them. Lots of people just HAVE the animal for the sake of having it. They'll feed it and clean up after it and maybe play with it for a while but it's not attended to as it should be. It's just... there. 
As far as exotic animals goes. Even fewer people should have them and those who have at least a marginal background/knowledge of the animal's behavior and environmental needs. 
Florida's everglades by example are invaded by non-indigenous species because of the hundreds and thousands of exotic pets let go by (or escaped from) irresponsible owners who no longer can care for these creatures. Lizards, snakes, birds from South America, Indonesia, and other "far-away" countries now roam, and are thriving in the Florida everglades and are competing with native species, in effect throwing nature off balance. 
This is (one of) the high costs of irresponsible pet ownership.


----------



## jim777

It's a sad situation, but it should have been easy enough to see coming. A male 165 pound chimp can pull 1200 pounds with one arm; that will definitely pull your limbs off. There is tons of filmed evidence they are canibalistic in the wild, killing off and eating other chimps that encroach on their territory or stand in the way of them expanding their own. Connecticut should NEVER have allowed animals to be 'grandfathered in' when it made owning chimps illegal. This poor woman got her face literally torn off, her eyes gouged out, her jaw pulled off, and her hands bitten off.... I don't know how you ever come back from that psychologically, or if the shock ever goes away. How do you live any sort of life after that? It's just absolutely beyond belief.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well I've decided I want one of these as pet and I shall name him fluffy :duh:

Wild Animals do not make good house pets look at what happened to any number of HIGHLY skilled and qualified trainers and handlers over the years


----------



## jim777

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I've decided I want one of these as pet and I shall name him fluffy :duh:
> 
> Wild Animals do not make good house pets look at what happened to any number of HIGHLY skilled and qualified trainers and handlers over the years


 
I don't know how highly skilled he was, but Timothy Treadwell should have known better!


----------



## jim777

sorry, double post


----------



## elder999

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I've decided I want one of these as pet and I shall name him fluffy :duh:
> 
> Wild Animals do not make good house pets look at what happened to any number of HIGHLY skilled and qualified trainers and handlers over the years


 

Lots of people say that the wolverine's cousins, the ferrets, make great pets.

Fact is, wild animals _can_ be pets, just not for anyone. It's the same with most breeds of dogs-I have a fila brasiliero-at more than 150 lbs., and with an atavistic _hatred_ towards strangers, they're not for just any owner. In fact, most responsible breeders do a good job of screening prospective owners, because these dogs can quite literally kill somebody, because, well, _that's what they do._ 

This woman should obviously not have had that animal-the line was blurred as to who was in charge a long, long time ago. *All* animals respond to routine, and _*controlled stimuli*_,  and this is what "pets" (or stunt animals for film, or circus animals, etc) must have. Something made the chimp react this way, and it was within the owner's control, or should have been. Odds are good the (unauthorized?) medication had something to do with it, but it could have been anything. She also probably was no longer capable of maintaining any kind of dominance with the animal (and this isn't about physicality, it's about controlled stimuli and psychology) if she *ever* had any.


----------



## MA-Caver

jim777 said:


> I don't know how highly skilled he was, but Timothy Treadwell should have known better!


I saw the film Grizzly Man and in my opinon... Timothy Treadwell was a moron who thought he was "one with the bears" and ended up getting killed/eaten by one of them along with an innocent girl who likewise had no right being out there unarmed, unprepared. 
Disregarding National Park Safety Rules and intermingling with wild bears thinking they won't attack him unprovoked is what got him (and that girl) killed. 

Another fine example of arrogance and egotism over wild animals.


----------



## elder999

MA-Caver said:


> I saw the film Grizzly Man and in my opinon... Timothy Treadwell was a moron .


 
That's almost a Darwin award winner, but he was _*craaaazy*_. :lfao:



> *Tim Treadwell*
> I'm in love with my animal friends. I'm in love with my animal friends! In love with my animal friends. I'm very, very troubled. It's very emotional. It's probably not cool even looking like this. I'm so in love with them, and they're so f-ed over, which so sucks.
> 
> *I will die for these animals, I will die for these animals, I will die for these animals. *


----------



## Xue Sheng

elder999 said:


> Lots of people say that the wolverine's cousins, the ferrets, make great pets.
> 
> Fact is, wild animals _can_ be pets, just not for anyone. It's the same with most breeds of dogs-I have a fila brasiliero-at more than 150 lbs., and with an atavistic _hatred_ towards strangers, they're not for just any owner. In fact, most responsible breeders do a good job of screening prospective owners, because these dogs can quite literally kill somebody, because, well, _that's what they do._
> 
> This woman should obviously not have had that animal-the line was blurred as to who was in charge a long, long time ago. *All* animals respond to routine, and _*controlled stimuli*_, and this is what "pets" (or stunt animals for film, or circus animals, etc) must have. Something made the chimp react this way, and it was within the owner's control, or should have been. Odds are good the (unauthorized?) medication had something to do with it, but it could have been anything. She also probably was no longer capable of maintaining any kind of dominance with the animal (and this isn't about physicality, it's about controlled stimuli and psychology) if she *ever* had any.


 
I am not disagreeing with you at all and I am not a big fan of ferrets either but I look at it this way

The average wolverine weighs 25 to 40 pounds
A large Ferret weighs around 5 pounds

Kind of like a baby chimp vs an adult chimp 

And then there is the case of Siegfried & Roy and the tiger


----------



## jim777

I'm thinking a big wolverine would stand a better chance against a chimp than a person would. Wolverines are just plain mean all the time; there's no need to spend time provoking them, they come that way out of the box (so to speak).


----------



## elder999

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not disagreeing with you at all and I am not a big fan of ferrets either but I look at it this way


 
*Mom Says Ferret Gnawed Off Baby's Toes*

I look at it this way:some people just *should not* have certain animals.


----------



## CoryKS

elder999 said:


> *Mom Says Ferret Gnawed Off Baby's Toes*
> 
> I look at it this way:some people just *should not* have certain animals.


 
Or children.


----------



## MA-Caver

Well that didn't take them too long; PETA raises their ugly heads and wants to blame corporate america for the chimp attack! 
http://www.foxnews.com/video2/video...//www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,237989,00.html
Saying Corporations are to blame for the cruelty that animals endure from trainers getting them to do "un-natural acts" on camera. But hey! She (big smiles) loves corporate america. 
I love the reporter smacking her around on camera (verbally) ...


----------



## Twin Fist

tredwell was just an idiot with a deathwish, that sadly, took someone else with him.


----------



## Xue Sheng

elder999 said:


> I look at it this way:some people just *should not* have certain animals.


 

Agreed....

But does this mean I can't have a wolverine


----------



## Big Don

Xue Sheng said:


> Agreed....
> 
> But does this mean I can't have a wolverine


I suppose you _could_, but, isn't purple and yellow spandex passe?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Big Don said:


> I suppose you _could_, but, isn't purple and yellow spandex passe?


 

NOOOO

Not that Wolverine&#8230; I mean this Wolverine&#8230;.err&#8230; aaaaa no&#8230;. now you got me all confused&#8230;. I mean THIS type of Wolverine 

And yes purple and yellow spandex is passe


----------



## MA-Caver

Grenadier said:


> The lady who got mauled by this chimp is in pretty bad condition, apparently with parts of her face torn off, and possible some extremities, too.


I wasn't sure to make a new thread or connect it to this one ... but anyway... 
This is the continuation of the story of the lady who got mauled... the video has been _warned as graphic_ but I find it just tragic to see this poor woman with her injuries and the resultant MRI scan.. the *triumph* is her family, her daughter and brothers who stood by her side as well as her indomitable spirit ... 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/33906594#33962327

There _was_ a YouTube video of the segment where she unveiled her face for Oprah and I found it to be a VERY brave thing for her to do. Tragic that she had thought she would be able to see again but doctors had to tell her the sad truth. 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/11/11/charla-nash-chimp-attack_n_354001.html

Yet re-reading the thread we talked about how powerful these animals are... with the above articles we can actually SEE just how powerful. 
I would be in agreement with the lawsuits against the owner AND the state who KNEW yet didn't take appropriate action to have the animal quarantined and placed in a safer haven/environment.


----------



## Jade Tigress

I saw that on the news. Her injuries are horrific. She has a fantastic attitude in spite of it all. My heart goes out to her and her family.

It was reported that a hand and face transplant are options down the road. It doesn't undo the tragedy, but I hope this woman can gain some semblance of a normal life.


----------

